
Dingo – An opensource Trello clone in Laravel - zeeshanu
https://github.com/zeeshanu/dingo-project-managment
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

